# Nagios script



## cyvitor (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello,
i'm noob on freebsd and i'm try to install the Centreon!
but during the instalation of the Nagios, using the ports

```
cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/nagios
make install clean
```

i need to run the script shell csh:


```
cd /usr/local/etc/nagios
foreach file ( "`ls -1`" )
mv $arquivo `echo $file | sed 's/-sample//g'`
end
cd objects
foreach arquivo ( "`ls -1`" )
mv $arquivo `echo $file | sed 's/-sample//g'`
end
```

but i don't know who do it!

on link: http://www.luizgustavo.pro.br/blog/2010/02/15/centreon-2-1-4-no-freebsd/
translate: http://translate.google.com.br/tran...on-2-1-4-no-freebsd/&sl=pt&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8

thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/basics.html


----------



## enamjil (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't create objects file of nagios-3.2.1. Anyone help me!!! PLEASE.


----------



## enamjil (Jun 17, 2010)

I installed nagios-3.2.1 on FreeBSD-8.0


----------

